# Mule salivating excessively



## cgmccary (Aug 24, 2013)

I recently acquired two mules, a John mule and a Molly mule, both about 12 years old. I have only had cows and a Standard Donkey (a Jenny).

The John mule is salivating excessively (& continuosly) -- almost frothing. Did he eat something that irritated his mouth? Is it a sign of something more serious? Do I need to do anything? Thanks in advance for your help.

Chris


----------



## AshleyFishy (Aug 24, 2013)

It could be choke.  Call your vet.


----------



## goodhors (Aug 24, 2013)

Is he still grazing?  Most animals quit eating, no drinking, when
they have choked with a wad of food caught in the throat.  Such
a problem DOES need Vet attention, because the longer you wait,
the more damage, trauma happens to the throat tissues, to cause
later problems.

My guess if he has not choked, is that he 
has Clover Slobbers.  Removing him from the field and feeding
hay, should clear the problem up.  Might still take a day or so
to quit the slobbering, but giving him hay should change his 
problem with slobbering.  DO keep a full water tank for him to 
drink, so he doesn't get dehydrated losing saliva like this.

This site covers several reasons your mule could be slobbering, 
how to fix the problems.

http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&A=3317&S=0&SourceID=69

Clover slobbers are caused by a fungus that lives on the Clover plant, 
happy in a damp environment of moist shade.  I have had good luck 
preventing the problem by keeping my pastures mowed regularly
which shortens the clover plant and allows sunshine to dry clover out
every day.  Dry is not a good environment for the fungus to survive and 
multiply, so it can't cause problems if you can manage cutting the clover
regularly.


----------



## cgmccary (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for your replies & help. I watched him closely all night (Friday night). I also felt his neck and found no lumps (or anything out-of-the-ordinary). He continued to graze & did not seem in any discomfort. 

He has stopped slobbering so I believe it must have been some clover (although I don't see a lot of it around). It has rained most every day here this summer plants have been growing rather fast. It has been difficult to even keep the yard mowed.


----------



## w c (Dec 10, 2013)

I would not assume it is clover.   Recommend you have a vet look at that mule's mouth.   Soon.


----------

